# thermostat batteries



## boehnc (Dec 27, 2007)

Ive had the battery signal flash for a couple days...the other info (temp, settings, etc) were working fine.I figured they were running low and I'll just change the batteries when I come back from a short trip...I turned off the therm before I left for a few days...when I came back, just the battery signal was flashing...I changed batteries and the settings dont return..it comes on for a second, then shuts off. Is there any reason why the battey signal would still be flashing if I have new batteries installed? Thanks for any help!


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome Boehnc:
Look at the battery compartment again. The batteries have a spring on one end, one of which may be grounded to the side. Also clean the contact surfaces of the battery with a pencil eraser.
Glenn


----------



## CraigFL (Dec 28, 2007)

Is it possible that this is the warning that all preset information was lost because the batteries went completely dead? Do you have the manual for troubleshooting? Sometimes these can be found easily on-line.


----------

